# Mozart, Chopin and Debussy



## Mecc (Jul 2, 2018)

Dear All,

Do any of you recommend any books, websites etc on the following three pieces:

Sonata in A, K. 331 - Mozart
Nocturne in C sharp minor Op. posth. - Chopin (used in The Pianist 2002)
Children's Corner - Debussy

Thanks in anticipation,

Regards

Matthew


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

The Literature of the Piano by Hutcheson has some reference to these pieces. but not in any great detail. There is a piano forum to which this question might be more appropriately put. As far as goes, you might read this:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_Sonata_No._11_(Mozart)

The first movement variations is fairly straightforward in terms of interpretation. Essentially follow Mozart's directions and you can't really be awry. The last section could be played fairly vigorously. The Menuetto is a slightly recalcitrant movement, 'off kilter' in a way that looks forward but also back to the quirkiness of some of Haydn's and CPE Bach's minuets. The famous alla turca needs to be played with style and dash, not too fast, but with directness, a certain amount of fire (without losing dignity). Tempo giusto, Chopin would have said.

The nocturne is interpretively straightforward. A small note cadenza with a lot of double notes might need to be practised slowly before you 'get it under your fingers'. Quite melancholy. Watch some of the accidentals.

The Children's Corner is mostly straightforward, the Golliwog's Cakewalk is in a mild jazzy idiom.

Plenty of youtube examples of all 3.


----------

